# Diet/Training/Drugs



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

Diet/Training/Drugs                I started running a half week high and a half week low carb cycle. 3 1/2 days high and 3 1/2 days low.

 I'm about 4 weeks into it making adjustments as I go. I'm shooting for a gain and loss goal, I think I'm about there. I just need to see a few more weeks of consistency with numbers. 

 Here's what I'm using-

 450mg 5 ester Sust EW
 35mg TNE ED 
 35mg Inj D-bol ED
 100mg Var ED

 Running low on HGH, more will be added in a week or so.

 HGH 3iu upon waking w/fasted cardio (600cals) 4 low mornings. 
 HGH 2iu upon waking w/non fasted cardio 3 high mornings.
 HGH 4iu pre workout 3 days.

 Slin (R) 10iu upon waking w/non fasted cardio (400cals slow) 3 high mornings.
 Slin (R) 10iu pre workout 3 days.

 I've been training at night. The first night training is Monday. I start the 1/2 high day with the majority of high cals going to training and afterwards. I train for the next two nights consecutively. The last high day is no training (except morning cardio), rest and a little growth.

 I train like this-

 Legs

 Back/chest/arms

 Shoulders/arms

 I rotate each training session for a new week so they get equal growth time with cals, slin and GH. If I keep them the same, one will have extra time growing while one will have minimum growth time and one will be stuck in the middle.

 I lose on the 3 1/2 low days. Most of the progress is seen since it's such a slow process doing both. I'm pretty sure the cals are where they need to at this point for low and high. I'm looking for a little faster progress with more GH on gains and losses. This was the first week weight went up a lb and BF dropped slightly. 

 I know weeks will vary, that's why I need to see some consistent weeks on this trend. I've been using the same BF testers for years and know them well.

 I'll keep it updated each week with progress, no progress and adjustments.

 I hope I laid this out correctly. I tried to make it as simple as possible.

 H​


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 10, 2015)

Its good to see you back man.  

I dont see any synthol in there but other than that it looks interesting.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Azog (May 10, 2015)

Welcome back! 
Looks interesting. I'm curious, what's the logic behind the AM slin followed by non-fasted cardio?


----------



## HDH (May 11, 2015)

_Thanks fellas, good to be back around.

Ha,ha... no synthol for me my friend.

I'm running slin twice a day on the high days, morning and pre training. It's easier for me to hit cardio upon waking as it's been my routine. Exercise also raises protein synthesis so I sip on a shake at the gym while I slowly burn off 400cals in an hour. 

H_


----------



## HDH (May 21, 2015)

Ok, update time.

 I switched from the Canada GH to the Hygetropins. I'm running 6iu on low days and 8iu on high/training days.

 Cals are the same but raised Test 400mg a week.

 Two weeks ago I showed a 2lb gain in weight and a .2% drop in BF.

 Last week I showed a 4lb loss in weight and a .4% drop in BF.

 This week I showed a 2 lb gain in weight and a .3% drop in BF.

 For the three weeks I'm showing no loss or gain in weight but a .9% loss in BF.

 I know weight and BF testing can fluctuate. I could be up in BF next week. I'm just looking to stay on the same trend over time. 

 I'll make adjustments as needed.

 I decided to add this pic. I don't do many pics so I don't know how long I'll have it up. I took it right after I started this.

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o620/benchinsmiley/TID pic.jpg

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2015)

^^^^ I'd hit it


----------



## HDH (May 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not.

I don't know your standards  :32 (20):

For all I know, you would hit anything  :32 (18):

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 22, 2015)

HDH said:


> I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not.
> 
> I don't know your standards  :32 (20):
> 
> ...



On tren and test you have a point but since I'm only cruising my standards are a fat ass, thick thighs, and a physique the opposite of Justin Beiner's. You fit the bill lol. I would not hit POB as gingers are not my thing


----------



## HDH (May 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> On tren and test you have a point but since I'm only cruising my standards are a fat ass, thick thighs, and a physique the opposite of Justin Beiner's. You fit the bill lol. I would not hit POB as gingers are not my thing



Yes but gingers are generally crazy and hot in the sack  

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 22, 2015)

HDH said:


> Yes but gingers are generally crazy and hot in the sack
> 
> H



Lol you have a point but I go after Latinas. Talk about crazy and hot in the sack lol. 

I love how you're thread has gone from training, diet, and drugs to which type of woman is best in the sack lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2015)

x2 on Latinas. "Ai Papi!" gets me going like nothing else (pre-Missus Savage of course).


----------



## HDH (May 23, 2015)

I agree fellas, best BJ and **** I ever had.

I ****ed it up by getting drunk and trying to get her to let me bring another chick in the bed.

Crazy and very jealous  :32 (19):

H


----------



## gymrat827 (May 28, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Lol you have a point but I go *after Latinas. Talk about crazy and hot in the sack lol*.
> 
> I love how you're thread has gone from training, diet, and drugs to which type of woman is best in the sack lol.



i have one as a wife.  

we are re habbing a short sale.......fight like mofo's about stuff like paint, carpet, knocking out wall, etc, etc.  than have good sex for 2 days, then back to fighting, then back to 2 days of sex.  


very interesting long term tho.  




HDH, i like how your dosing your GH.  I think im going to change up mine to match up like yours more.  But im using log slin, just post WO so not sure how id put it all together.


----------



## HDH (May 28, 2015)

I treat log and r the same when it comes to GH dosing. I usually take GH about 30 min pre workout then slin about 15 min later. We want the HGH to pass through the liver while we have a substantial amount of the slin in the body. That in turn causes IGF levels to spike. Takes a little time for the GH to get around and longer to spike.

I do the same while running it without training. Don't want to miss out on the extra IGF.

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

HDH said:


> I treat log and r the same when it comes to GH dosing. I usually take GH about 30 min pre workout then slin about 15 min later. We want the HGH to pass through the liver while we have a substantial amount of the slin in the body. That in turn causes IGF levels to spike. Takes a little time for the GH to get around and longer to spike.
> 
> I do the same while running it without training. Don't want to miss out on the extra IGF.
> 
> H



Why not just hit some igf? 

And how the fck are you figuring out your .5% less bf lol are you doing a water displacent test? Ive never seen anything besides that get anything close to that accurate.  In my opinion i wouldnt base my gh dosing off that trending data....unless you can enlighten me on your bf testing method?


----------



## HDH (Jun 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why not just hit some igf?
> 
> And how the fck are you figuring out your .5% less bf lol are you doing a water displacent test? Ive never seen anything besides that get anything close to that accurate.  In my opinion i wouldnt base my gh dosing off that trending data....unless you can enlighten me on your bf testing method?


Why yes, everything is going fine with this protocol. It's doing exactly what I was expecting, thank you for asking. 

Don't be a dick.

I've stated I'm looking for a trend over time. I'm not basing my GH dose on any trending data. I will be basing cardio and diet changes from it. GH and aas will stay steady for now.

Testers are hand held, same ones I've been using for years for a trend over time.

The mirror is the best way to tell as already stated.

I'm here to learn and have no intention on reaching some learning limit NOBODY knows everything. The thread is up for suggestions as well, as long as presented properly.

If you would like to have a discussion, you're gonna have to figure out a different way to talk to me. 

If not, discussion is over.

==================================

This is what I came here to post, same as the other 4 boards I have this thread going on-

Two weeks of updates (yes, I hate updates).

 Last week I was up 2lbs and up .3% BF.

 This morning I was down 4lbs and down .2% BF.

 Totals are down 2lbs and down .8% for 5 weeks.

 My weigh ins weren't always on the same day. I would get a good dumper in before 

 I'm going to switch it to the same day because I have snapped out of it and realized the weight and BF% fluctuates with how much water I'm holding and running a 3 1/2 high and 3 1/2 low, My water is different everyday since it takes about 3 to gain it and 3 to lose it.

 I just need to take the steps to become regular. I believe the fluctuation of diet isn't helping. I'm gonna start with adding more fiber.

 H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 2, 2015)

HDH said:


> Why yes, everything is going fine with this protocol. It's doing exactly what I was expecting, thank you for asking.
> 
> Don't be a dick.
> 
> ...



Sorry you thought I was being a dick...I can assure you I was not. If I was you would without a doubt know it. 

Now with that being said your hand held device is the biggest waste of time and money you have most likely spent. Also there are so many variables involved in daily weight gain and loss that it renders this experiment pointless. I cant even see doing this for fun...and thats just being honest so dont make the same mistake you just did and assume thats being rude. There is a difference. So your basing diet and cardio off this data? Im sorry but that is silly. Consistency is what you should be focused on. Your body wont react to your adjustments as fast as you would need it to in order to use this trending data for changes. Im sure you have heard all this in the other 4 forums you have this posted in.

Learn to treat people with some respect bro because i sure as hell did not deserve your response but I am up for a pissing match at any point if you so choose.


----------



## HDH (Jun 3, 2015)

Whenever someone says "And how the fck are you figuring..." All I hear after that is bla, bla, bla.

You don't know me well enough to speak to me like that. Some call it sensitive but I was raised that a man doesn't let others speak to him in that manner, for no apparent reason.

Glad we got that out of the way, now we can have a respectful discussion but you're going to have to keep an open mind here because so far, you haven't been able to grasp what I'm doing.




Cobra Strike said:


> Sorry you thought I was being a dick...I can assure you I was not. If I was you would without a doubt know it.
> 
> Now with that being said your hand held device is the biggest waste of time and money you have most likely spent.
> 
> ...



Weight isn't moving or it's moving slowly, as that's how I have it set but I need to see a consistent drop in BF, even though it can fluctuate by the week I need to see a trend over time of the weight not moving, BF dropping slowly and visuals in the mirror.

I hope this helps you to see a little more clear.

H


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 3, 2015)

Fellas fellas, let's all relax here and take a chill pill.  Fight nicely atleast!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2015)

I would call that sensitive if by me saying fk gets you defensive. We are not in church brother. Do you go around all day getting upset at everyone who tslks to you and uses the fk word? This is a public forum...i dont need to know you to say fk. 

So the testers dont give you an accurate reading but yet you think they give you good data. How can they give you direction when their directions are not accurate? 

You said in the post from yesterday at 11:50am that you were basing your cardio and diet changes from the trending data correct? Thats where my statement came from by saying that wont work because diet changes will occur much much slower than your testers info changes. 

Your looking for consistency from a piece of equipment that is nothing but inconsistent. Makes perfect sense to me.

It seems i misunderstood something but i was under the impression that you were making diet and cardio changes based on the trending data as you stated. If you were actually doing that then you would be making changes faster than your body could adapt and change. Thats what I meant by making adjustments to fast.

Regardless if I know you or not has no bearing on your whatever you call this. So just to get me caught up to speed and us on the same page what I am taking from this is that you are using inaccurate trending data to figure out what you need to do to drop bf without your weight moving? Its more of a scientific approach but the reason I think its silly is because your not using accurate data to determine your next step.


----------



## HDH (Jun 4, 2015)

There's really not anything I can do except repeat what I've already said so I will but I won't go back and forth to many times if it doesn't get us anywhere. 



Cobra Strike said:


> I would call that sensitive if by me saying fk gets you defensive. We are not in church brother. Do you go around all day getting upset at everyone who tslks to you and uses the fk word? This is a public forum...i dont need to know you to say fk.
> 
> People don't go around asking why in the fvck I do things.  Saying fvck and the manner in which you say it are two different things. In most cases, if someone has a question they just ask, one might call it a mutual respect until there is no reason to respect the person.
> 
> ...



The data is just fine, I hope you get a better grasp on what and why I'm doing what I'm doing.

Over a period of time, the testers work. Is that the only problem you see?

I can be a grouchy fvck at times and I'm big on respect until it's not deserved. I cleaned this response up several times to try and keep it geared towards a discussion.

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 4, 2015)

I will leave it at we agree to disagree and I hope you get the end results your shooting for.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 4, 2015)

In for the drugs....


----------



## HDH (Jun 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I will leave it at we agree to disagree and I hope you get the end results your shooting for.



I'm gonna give it a last shot at explaining the testers. There is no need to reply if you don't want to. 

When I say they don't give an accurate reading with a single use here and there that doesn't mean readings are all over the board. From my experience, the testers can be off by up to 2% but it will always show the same numbers being off if nothing changes and use is consistent. 

If using them or any testers that aren't going to be accurate, which pretty much includes everything except water displacement, it's good to google BF% pics. You just have to make sure the pics are of the same muscularity as the person being tested as different muscularitys will not look the same. 

Even if the testers are off by a couple %, that doesn't mean the gains and losses aren't shown.

You can test once a week without making any gains or losses and the numbers will stay steady. If you start to drop BF, it will show as the numbers don't jump around from test to test. Just as if BF rises, so will the numbers on the tester.

What I'm looking for is a steady weight with a drop in % numbers. There are other ways to tell that confirm the readings.


Visuals, abs becoming more defined. Veins across quads becoming more apparent and even softness in the love handle area. They all confirm that even though the testers might not give an accurate single reading, the reading will stay the same unless there is a loss or gain. This is all happening while weight is staying steady.

You also have to test at the same time. Same water retention same food in stomach regular bowl movements. If not the numbers will be a little more up and down but in the end, it will still do it's job of showing gains and losses over time. I have found the best time is in the morning after a good shit.

This isn't something I'm hoping will happen with these things, I've been using them for this purpose for years and have had good success, not at a specific BF% but for specific gains and losses.

I hope this is more help.

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2015)

I see what your saying. The results are innacurate but they are consistently inaccurate. So if your 10% bf but the tester says your 18% and you stay 10% over 3 weeks the tester will still say 18%?

Every time ive used a hand held tester it has been completely off from where im really at...hence why i think they suck lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 5, 2015)

My home scale says I'm 28% BF. Can you guys recommend a cutting cycle for me?


----------



## HDH (Jun 6, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I see what your saying. The results are innacurate but they are consistently inaccurate. So if your 10% bf but the tester says your 18% and you stay 10% over 3 weeks the tester will still say 18%?
> 
> Every time ive used a hand held tester it has been completely off from where im really at...hence why i think they suck lol



Exactly, and when loss or gain occurs, it only moves tenths at a time. Mine has never been much further off than 2% above for a steady reading.

The testing has to be done under the same conditions though. Like in the morning on an empty stomach, same water retention, good healthy shit, etc... 

In all fairness, I wouldn't use them for an accurate BF% reading but they are a good tool to show gains or losses. 

When I started using them a few years back I didn't know about their inaccuracy. It took me hearing that people didn't like them and viewing many photos on the net that show different % at different muscularitys. 

Using them over time, I learned they are a good tool to show gains and losses.

H


----------



## HDH (Jun 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My home scale says I'm 28% BF. Can you guys recommend a cutting cycle for me?



Yes, pizza (extra chz, extra sauce), cake (preferably chocolate) and lots of whole milk to wash it down with  :beaten:

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 6, 2015)

When I first heard found out about them I thought it was sweet...quick and easy. Also took me awhile as well to find out they were not accurate ha


----------



## HDH (Jun 6, 2015)

I saw them at the gym I was going to and the snot nose said they were great as he tested someone, put them back in the drawer and proceeded to grab the mop  

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Which brand of tested are you using HDH. I understand their limitations but would be interested in tracking progress over time like you. My home scale does a poor job of this though. The lowest BF it's ever recorded for me was 26% but I swear I can see my pecker so it's way off lol. The nearest locations to get a bodpod or dexa scan done are over an hour away and pretty expensive here so that's not a viable option to do on the regular.


----------



## HDH (Jun 7, 2015)

Amazon has them pretty cheap. I paid $24 when I got mine. This one shows $31.50. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K4XRM5HXFE5G6M0E69R

I've heard those scales show some pretty wild numbers from everyone that tries them. 

H


----------



## HDH (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's a total of the last two weeks.

 It shows down 1lb and down .02 on BF.

 Totals are down 3lbs and 1.0% for BF for 7 weeks.

 The end of last week and this week have been out of wack. They need me to work more hours and changed days off which throws my diet and training schedule off. My high days need to be consistent with my training days and days off need to be consistent for recovery time since I'm only growing half the week.

 I think they have a schedule down now but we'll see.

 I'm switching up my anabolics and moving towards a drier cycle period for 8 to 10 weeks.

 NPP- 700mg 
 Test P- 450mg
 EQ- 900mg

 GH and slin will remain the same.

 This should give me a better look as recomp moves forward. Look is good now and continues to improve as the weeks pass but this should prove better.

 H


----------

